# Only in Xinjiang,sheep on highways



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang built multiple highways in recently years connecting China with Pakistan and many other central Asian countries. however, many parts of this remote region is inhabited by native herdsmen.They some times drive their herds onto the highways. And it becomes a routine job for the traffic police to get on the highway to direct traffic,:lol:


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

You're in Xinjiang, the western edge of China










Sheep on highway


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Guozigou bridge in Xinjiang,Northwest of China


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Reindeer herders in Canada use the Dempster Highway.

Cattle is driven through the streets of Edmonton during the River City Roundup.

Edit: oh, this is a spam thread? That's nice.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful Xinjiang roads view


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang roads. they are at the very edge of China's western frontier and have spectacular view.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

China Pakistan border


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*OMG here we go again with these threads..lol*










*Anyway, happy Easter everyone!!*


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful Pamir Plateau


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang Pamir policewomen










Friendly border between China and Pakistan


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful Pamir Plateau,in the distance you can see some of the world highest mountains while driving on the mountain highways,and those oasis in the mountains are like Shangri-La,but you have to drive over many mountains to get there.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Is China nordic?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

So white and western


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

China by and large is an East Asian country,however,some of her territories geographically are located in central Asia.


----------

